# Fishing the Fabulous Florida Middle Grounds and Vicinity



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:notworthy: For those who can only dream of, 'Fishing the Fabulous Florida Middle Grounds and Vicinity' you have absolutely no idea what you are missing. This 460 square mile tropical wonderland, one hundred miles North West of Tampa Bay, with its near-vertical bank edges consisting of overhangs and caverns is supplied by nutrients from warm tropical waters from the Loop Current.

170 varieties of fish call the Florida Middle Grounds home. In addition to gag grouper and mangrove snapper the Middle Grounds offers some outstanding American red snapper fishing. Be sure to 'catch' the video at the end of this report. You will watch in amazement as you watch red snapper being caught by the hundreds. Listen to Mister Leo Smith, 9:25 minutes into the video, as he tells us first hand what it's like fishing on the Florida Middle Grounds.*


How special is a trip to the Middle Grounds? Just ask Mr. Ryan Barrack. Ryan could think of no better place, no better way, to celebrate his bachelor party than a Middle Grounds trip with close friends:

Think the Grounds is only great for snapper and grouper fishing? Think again! Amberjack season opens May first. We are ready, good and ready:



Anticipation is at a fever pitch as we board the Florida Fisherman ll for a 44 hour full moon snapper trip:

First mate, Will, and the Florida's fishing coach, John Martin, fill us in on what to expect. Ever hear of a fishing coach on a head boat? This is serious fishing for serious fishermen/women:

Before most of us hit our 4 inch thick foam very comfortable bunks for the long ride out, it's 'Jersey Girl' Tammy time with hot off the grill Italian sausage smothered with peppers, onions, on a very fresh bun and red potato salad:
*
Mr Ed Sumrall, fishing spot #1, trolls. Ed's trolling skills are legendary:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Late Friday evening, fishing coach, Mr. John Martin, not only tells us how it's done, he shows us:

The AJ's are ready for May first, and so are we:

Will is all excited:

What an honor having the hard working FWC biologist with us. This is real, current, on the water data:

The mangrove snapper bite is looking good:

Mr. Andrew Thompson representing, "The Heartbeat of Emergency Training", Critical Care Educators, Daytona State College:

Gag grouper season opens, along with American red snapper, June first. All indications are that this is going to be one of the best years ever:

The early morning bite is looking good, very good:

Hungry? How about a snack before breakfast?

Will, that looks great:

Talk about looking great:



Even the triggerfish are hungry:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The American red snapper bite is strong, very strong:

Red snapper and gags open at the same time. This is our Florida:





The red snapper bite is nothing short of amazing, they are everywhere. Regardless of how hard we try, it's impossible to get away from them. We have already caught, vented, and released hundreds. June can't come soon enough:







Mr. Sumrall will never give up trolling:

Or catching the monsters:

The late mangrove snapper bite is good:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Late Saturday evening, getting close to 'Tammy Time'!
This is not just chicken and yellow rice, this is chicken and yellow rice with that special 'Jersey Girl' touch:


This has been much more than a fishing trip, this has been an adventure, an adventure never to be forgotten. And just think! Next Friday we do it all over again with a 39 hour trip that shows, first hand, why Florida has been, is, and will always be, the 'Fishing Capital of the World'.
Let's eat dinner, relax, and get ready for a great night's sleep:

Back at the dock:



Our bachelor friend, Mr. Ryan Barrack, will soon be a bachelor no more. Sir, nothing but the best to you and your beautiful bride. Ryan celebrates by winning the snapper jackpot with a 6.5 pound beautiful mangrove snapper:

We ended up catching over 500 American reds. 2017 was a very good year, 2018 is looking even better.
Check out this short, action packed video. See for yourself what, 'Fishing the Fabulous Florida Middle Grounds and Vicinity' is really like. You will not believe your eyes when you witness the massive numbers of American red snapper:* (click on the YouTube link)


https://youtu.be/j-mOQmtKTjI 

Check out the mystery fish. This is a tough one:




Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report as always! 

That lil fella looks like a Longspine Squirrelfish


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Great report, looks like everyone is all smiles, can't beat that!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much. The mystery fish is in the squirrelfish family.


----------

